# [SOLVED] Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?



## Carbon X

Alright. I'm buying another computer using the online configurator from CyberPowerPC. I've heard they are reputable, so I figured why not.

Now, I'd like to keep this under $1500. I've priced a few systems already, and searched around a bit, and here's what I see.

I've got $700 right now without a job, and I'm planning on getting a few hundred more by the end of the month... 

I'm a video editor, and I'm still running off an old Pentium 4 3.2GHz processor from ages ago, about 5 years to be exact. I really need to upgrade, because the motherboard is starting to go haywire on me, random BSOD's, and it's shorting out. I've priced a decent Quad Core Q9400 computer for around $950. It includes a 250gb for my OS, and a 500gb for my data drive. (Heck, I've got a 160gb and still haven't filled it.) I'll also have a GTX260 PCI-E with 856MB RAM on it...

Or, I could get the exact same system, basically, but put an Intel Core i7 920 (2.66GHz processor). It'll cost $1250ish.

I've watched a video by Maxishine on YouTube comparing the Q9400 and the Intel Core i7 960 (Extreme $1000 processor).. He underclocked the i7 to 2.66GHz, but it still had twice the cache of the Q9400. It trashed the quad, being at least 2x as fast in most areas of video editing, especially with 720p footage.

I really don't want to spend for the i7 as I'd have to wait another month on this shaky machine, but if it would be oh so much better than the Quad, please help me out and let me know. I'm not looking for much, just a simple explanation on what would be better for video editing, while still giving great performance on gaming.

Thanks,
-Carbon X
--Technical Noob


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

See if these charts will help you this one is for Premiere Pro CS3> http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/desktop-cpu-charts-q3-2008/Premiere-Pro-CS3-HDTV,833.html

The i7 920 is faster but coming from a P4 to a Q9400 will be a big jump,


----------



## Carbon X

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

Thank you for that link, wrench. It seems as if the Q9400 won't be too far off from the i7 920. While it is a big step up, do you think I would see a very.. VERY.. noticeable difference for the cost I'm paying? I don't *need* the top of the line, but if it will be oh so much faster for 5 minute videos in standard definition (video is about 1.2mb/s bitrate, VBR) between the two?

I'm not sure if you can answer that, not being a video editor (or you might be, who knows). I'm just wondering if it's better to save my money for now and take the cheaper option of the two, then upgrade that later?


----------



## wchen64572

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

will just remember you can't just upgrade from a quad core machine to core i7. As core i7 use 1366 sockets and quad core uses 775 sockets. Also core i7 uses ddr3 ram which costs considerably than than ddr2 ram. But if this computer is a long term investment i think you should get the core i7 since future cpus will probably run on the 1366 socket and uses ddr3 ram (so you can spend less upgrading in the future) and 775 sockets and ddr2 will be eventually phased. GOOD LUCK


----------



## Carbon X

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

Well, it won't really be a long term.. as soon as I am able to get a job (darn these economic times), I will be saving my money for a future purchase of a better computer, when the time deems so.

Should I stick with the Q9400 for the time being, then? I don't want to spend too much, honestly.


----------



## dai

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

if money is tight go with the cheaper one,just make sure they use a quality power supply in it not a cheap generic that will just last out the warranty period


----------



## Carbon X

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

Right now, I have selected a:

Sunbeam Hush PSU-HUSH680-US-BL 680W SLI/CrossFire Ready

For 9 dollars more, I could get:

Sigma Shark SP-635W PSU - SLI Ready

If you would like me to post the entire list of what I currently have selected on the PC, please let me know, and I will.


----------



## wchen64572

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

post everything you are considering and as for the power supply spend more money on a quality power supply so are able to use it in the future. But if budget is tight get the quad core and lets see the specs


----------



## McNinja

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

both those Power supplies aren't good (generic):4-thatsba:4-thatsba:4-thatsba

PSU
PC and Power Cooling 750w 
single rail @60a
$100
after rebate $80
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341011


----------



## Carbon X

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

*Sorry for the long post, but I want to get the best I can for as cheap (yeah, really tight budget at the moment) as I can. I appreciate your help.*


Ninja: I'd love to pick something that's currently in the configurator, that way I don't have to pick something and install it. I'm no good at that yet. One day, though!


If you would like the link to the Core 2 Quad Configurator, please click here.


This is my current setup:


 CASE: Apevia X-Telstar Junior 420W Case w/ Temp Display and Fan Control
 Extra Case Fan Upgrade: Default case fans
 POWER SUPPLY Upgrade: 635 Watts Power Supplies
 CPU: (Quad-Core)Intel® Core™ 2 Quad Q9400 @ 2.66GHz 1333FSB 6MB L2 Cache 64-bit
 COOLING FAN : INTEL LGA775 CERTIFIED CPU FAN & HEATSINK
 MOTHERBOARD: MSI G31M-F Intel G31 Chipset LGA775 FSB1333 DDR2 Mainboard
 MEMORY: 4GB (2GBx2) PC6400 DDR2/800 Dual Channel Memory (Corsair or Major Brand)
 VIDEO CARD: NVIDIA GeForce GTX260 896MB 16X PCI Express (Major Brand Powered by NVIDIA)
 MULTIPLE VIDEO CARD SETTINGS: Xtreme Performance in SLI/CrossFireX Gaming Mode Supports Single Monitor
 HARD DRIVE: Single Hard Drive (250GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 8MB Cache 7200RPM HDD)
 Data Hard Drive: 500GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 16MB Cache 7200RPM Hard Drive
 Optical Drive: (Special Price) LG 20X DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW DRIVE DUAL LAYER (BLACK COLOR)
 SPEAKERS: Logitech S120 2.0 Stereo Speaker Set (BLACK COLOR)
 NETWORK: ONBOARD 10/100 NETWORK CARD
 Cable Wiring: Professional Wiring for All WIRINGs Inside The System Chasis with High Performance Thermal Compound on CPU
 OS: NONE - FORMAT HARD DRIVE ONLY

That's what I currently have, it comes out to $955.



Here is the list of power supplies:
*Please add the numbers in the brackets [+xx] to $886.00 to figure out the price.*


*[ CURRENTLY SELECTED ]*STANDARD CASE POWER SUPPLY (STANDARD CASE POWER SUPPLY) [+0] 

500 Watts Power Supplies (**Recommended** WIN-500XSPX APEVIA 500W JAVA Power Supply-Black) [+49]
* **Recommended** WIN-500XSPX APEVIA 500W JAVA Power Supply-Black [+0]

580 Watts Power Supplies (SLI Ready Power Supply) [+40] 
* SLI Ready Power Supply [+0]

600 Watts Power Supplies (Nzxt PP600 Watt Power Supply-SLI Supports) [+64]
* Nzxt PP600 Watt Power Supply-SLI Supports [+0]
* Thermaltake ToughPower 600 Watt Power Supply - Quad SLI Ready [+53]

635 Watts Power Supplies (($30 off Mail-in Rebate) Sigma Shark SP-635W PSU - SLI Ready) [+69]
* ($30 off Mail-in Rebate) Sigma Shark SP-635W PSU - SLI Ready [+0]

650 Watts Power Supplies (Corsair CMPSU-650TX - Quad SLI Ready) [+108] 
* Corsair CMPSU-650TX - Quad SLI Ready [+0]
* Logisys ATX12V/EPS12V Silent 12CM Power Supply PS650U12 [-67]

680 Watts Power Supplies (Hush Power Supply SLI/CrossFire Ready) [+60]
* Hush Power Supply SLI/CrossFire Ready [+0]

700 Watts Power Supplies (Thermaltake Toughpower 700W Power Supply - Quad SLI Ready) [+146]
* Thermaltake Toughpower 700W Power Supply - Quad SLI Ready [+0]

750 Watts Power Supplies (Ultra Lifetime Series Pro) [+79]
* **Recommended** Thermaltake ToughPower 750W - Quad SLI Ready [+90]
* Apevia Warlock Series [+24]
* Ultra Lifetime Series Pro [+0]
* Corsair CMPSU-750TX - Quad SLI Ready [+90]

800 Watts Power Supplies (CyberPowerPC XF800S Performance ATX 2.0 Power - Quad SLI Ready) [+84]
* CyberPowerPC XF800S Performance ATX 2.0 Power - Quad SLI Ready [+0]
* Ultra X3 Energy Power Supply - Quad SLI Ready [+96]

850 Watts Power Supplies (Thermaltake W0131RU ToughPower 850 Watts- NVIDIA GTX 8800 Certified) [+198]
* Thermaltake W0131RU ToughPower 850 Watts- NVIDIA GTX 8800 Certified [+0]
* CoolerMaster 850 Watts Real Power Pro - Quad SLI Ready [+11]

900 Watts Power Supplies (Apevia Warlock Series) [+148]
* Apevia Warlock Series [+0]

1,000 Watts Power Supplies (Xion SuperNova XON-1000R14HE Power Supply) [+159]
* Xion SuperNova XON-1000R14HE Power Supply [+0]
* Thermaltake ToughPower 1,000 Watts Power Supply - Quad SLI Ready [+94]


----------



## McNinja

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

whats the [+60] and stuff like that?

BTW the disregard those terms "SLI READY or CROSSFIRE READY" they're just dumb marketing terms


----------



## Carbon X

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*



Mcninjaguy said:


> whats the [+60] and stuff like that?
> 
> BTW the disregard those terms "SLI READY or CROSSFIRE READY" they're just dumb marketing terms


The [+60] and stuff is what it adds into by price. I selected the standard 500W PSU, and that will give you the price, added to $886.


----------



## McNinja

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

thats a bad PSU
say goodbye to your computer because that PSU will fry the computer

quality 650w PSU at least or a 750w PSU is recommended

go with the Corsair 750w
its only $90


----------



## McNinja

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

I have a corsair 750wTX and a GTX 260

I wouldn't go lower than a 750w PSU

plus I've overclocked my Graphics card by 20%


----------



## Carbon X

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

Well, that's $79 + $90.. That puts me at $1055.

I know the standard 500W will fry it, but will that Sigma Shark work? I've seen good reviews about it on Tiger Direct and Newegg so far.

I'm probably not going to overclock at all.


----------



## McNinja

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

not $70 plus $90

just the one PSU @ $90

that 500w will just be good for the desktop don't you even dare trying to play a game with it!

the toal price for your computer should be $996 with the corsair 750w @ $90


----------



## Carbon X

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

I see what you are talking about, the Corsair CMPSU-750TX - Quad SLI Ready.

It would be $70 for the 700W PSU, then add the $90 to that $70 for the Corsair version. That's the way it adds up on the calculator.

I don't really want a 500W PSU, but I can't go crazy here.. I'd like to get it shipping to me by the end of the month. To me, it is up to the Sigma Shark or the Sunbeam Hush PSU. I'm leaning towards the Sigma Shark because it has better reviews than the Hush.

I know you shouldn't skimp, but I can't install anything for crap, and I don't want to risk it, but I can't spend a lot.


----------



## dai

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

the last component you compromise on the the power supply
if you don't have enough money the degrade something else
i.e
only the video card will make enough difference

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## Carbon X

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

I really don't want to swap my GTX260 for a 9800GTX+, the framerate on Crysis drops by 10...

I've selected a cheaper case, taken out the professional wiring, and that brings it from $1030 to $1000 with the "Thermaltake Toughpower 700W Power Supply" recommended in that PSU thread.


----------



## McNinja

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

the thermalake toughpower PSU is good

is this PC being made at Newegg?

it'll be cheaper for you to do it yourelf


----------



## Carbon X

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

It's being made at CyberPowerPC, as shown above..

I've also read that a another power supply that would be good enough was the Corsair 650W.. ample? That'll save me a little bit more.


----------



## dai

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

that's ok with the 9800gtx
with the 260 you need to go to 850w


----------



## Carbon X

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

Why so? nVidia says all I would need for a GTX-260 is a 500W in a high-end system.. I'm already over that with either 650 or 700..

I'm not saying you are wrong, no way, no how.. you guys are gods compared to me.. I'm just wondering as to why.


----------



## wchen64572

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

because powre supplies are tested at the optimal levels so their efficiency actually decreases when you actually use it. See the thread about powersupply selection


----------



## Carbon X

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

Contrary to your statement, wchen, I've stated before that I'd love to play Crysis and Call of Duty while having decent frame rates...


----------



## wchen64572

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

Maybe you should get the 9800gtx its not like your a full time gamer (i'm running crysis and call of duty with a 9800gtx and im pretty impressed) and also it would be a big upgrade from you're current computer and you don't neccessary need to have to best graphics card since you're on a budget. and also it would probablly cost a few hundred dollars less if you build your own computer then you can get the gtx260


----------



## Carbon X

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

So I've looked at about 5 or 6 different individual reviews of the 9800GTX+ 1GB version, and it does more than what I had thought, actually. I'm sorry for disputing that.

With the 9800GTX+, I've still selected the 650W PSU, should I upgrade my CPU to the Q9550 (2.83GHz Quad Core)? Would I really notice that much difference?


----------



## wchen64572

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

i wouldn't upgrade to that it wouldn't be that much of a difference


----------



## wchen64572

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

also you should get the 512mb because there no programs out there that can use up to 512mb of video card space let alone 1gb also 512mb graphics cards are faster and cost less than the 1gb ones


----------



## Carbon X

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

Well, I'd be going from 6mb cache to 12mb cache, I'm not sure if that makes it any faster or whatnot.

Without going to the Q9550, I'd be looking at spending $895 for the computer, which is much more feasible... that is, with the 650W PSU. With the 700W Thermaltake, it'll be $929. Which should I get? I'm trying to spend as little as possible while still being safe, remember that.


EDIT: After reading the above post, seeing that the 9800GTX+ would only be able to run the same as the 512mb, that'll put the computer at $906 with the 700W PSU. Can someone confirm/deny the 9800GTX+ 1gb would run the same as the 9800GTX+ 512mb?


----------



## wchen64572

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

will if you want to spend as little as possible with being safe then stay with the corsair 650 power supply go with the upgrade to Q9550 and get the 9800gtx 512mb. get the graphics card from evga because they have a life time warranty on the card. Also did you look into where you were going to get the operation system. (I suggest you get it from newegg it will be cheaper.) I strongly encourage you build this computer your self it will save you alot of money and you could get a better case. Its your choice and keep us posted


----------



## Carbon X

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

I've got my own copy of Windows XP Home. I've also got a copy of Windows XP Professional laying around, but I'm not sure if that works.. I'll know the day after I order the new PC, because I'm gonna put it in here, dual-boot it and try.

Also, after reading that the 512mb and the 1gb have about the same performance on 1440x900, I'll get the 512mb, EVGA powered.

I've read some stuff about the cache, 6mb vs 12mb.. seems most programs show no performance increase. Oh well. I'll stick with the Q9400 at 2.66GHz, and save $50. *It'll cost $921 for the computer.
*

Just to summarize, here is what I'm getting currently, can someone please say that is a good configuration, or what to change? I'm hoping to solidify it within the week:


 CASE: Apevia X-Telstar Junior 420W Case w/ Temp Display and Fan Control
 Extra Case Fan Upgrade: Default case fans
 POWER SUPPLY Upgrade: 700 Watts Power Supplies (Thermaltake Toughpower 700W Power Supply - Quad SLI Ready)
 CPU: (Quad-Core)Intel® Core™ 2 Quad Q9400 @ 2.66GHz 1333FSB 6MB L2 Cache 64-bit
 COOLING FAN : INTEL LGA775 CERTIFIED CPU FAN & HEATSINK
 MOTHERBOARD: MSI G31M-F Intel G31 Chipset LGA775 FSB1333 DDR2 Mainboard
 MEMORY: 4GB (2GBx2) PC6400 DDR2/800 Dual Channel Memory (Corsair or Major Brand)
 VIDEO CARD: NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GTX+ 512MB 16X PCI Express (EVGA Powered by NVIDIA)
 MULTIPLE VIDEO CARD SETTINGS: Xtreme Performance in SLI/CrossFireX Gaming Mode Supports Single Monitor
 HARD DRIVE: Single Hard Drive (250GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 8MB Cache 7200RPM HDD)
 Data Hard Drive: 500GB SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 16MB Cache 7200RPM Hard Drive
 Optical Drive: (Special Price) LG 20X DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW DRIVE DUAL LAYER (BLACK COLOR)
 SOUND: 3D WAVE ON-BOARD 5.1 SOUND CARD
 SPEAKERS: Logitech S120 2.0 Stereo Speaker Set (BLACK COLOR)
 NETWORK: ONBOARD 10/100 NETWORK CARD
 SERVICE: STANDARD WARRANTY: 3-YEAR LIMITED WARRANTY PLUS LIFE-TIME TECHNICAL SUPPORT


----------



## BoT

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

ok first, drop the warranty. it's a bogus scam.
two, if you build it yourself you could easily save $150 bucks what cyberpowerpc would charge you.
three, if you have trouble filling up a 160gb drive and you are already getting a 250gb drive, what do you need the 500gb drive for. you can still use the 160gb drive you have now and use it as a second drive.
another reason why i think you should build yourself is that they force you stick there products in the setup and use many parts you already have.
i am sure you already have a case, floppy, cd/dvd rom, maybe speakers, etc
it adds up
you could get the chip, mobo, ram, hdd for under $500 bucks

just my 2 cents


----------



## Carbon X

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

The 250GB is for my OS only, and program files.. the 500gb is for a data backup.. I'll be editing more video with this PC, so I'm sure I'll use more space.

I don't have a case, floppy, CD/DVD, or any good speakers, actually, my Dell Optiplex GX270 case is half beaten to death.

The warranty is free, I can't change it.

Like I said, I'm upgrading from a computer that is dated back 5 years ago, and uses AGP for a video card. I'm basically screwed out of using anything I currently have.

I don't like building it myself, because there's just too much I can screw up on. I've built one before, and a few days later, the blasted CPU fan fell off and almost fried the CPU before I noticed (I was not home at the time it had dropped off the CPU). I'd just like someone to put it together for me and send it my way.

Edit: I'm heading to sleep, so was just wondering if someone could comment on a yes/no for the computer listed above? Like said, I'd love to have it solid by the end of the week.


----------



## dai

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

yes .


----------



## McNinja

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

yes .


----------



## linderman

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

yes.........purchase time


----------



## Carbon X

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

Thank you for your help, guys. I'm going to be making some of my final money this week for the purchase. I'll post back again when I'm running the new system!


----------



## McNinja

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

ok good luck


----------



## Carbon X

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

I've just been told by a few other people that I don't need a 700W PSU. That'll cut down on some money for me. Is this true?

His system:

"9600GT, a QX9650 CPU, two hard drives and two optical drives, all carried by a 525W PSU (but a quality one), and I can assure you there is a margin there, enough to replace the 9600GT with probably even something like the 280GTX."


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

I would put my money at risk like that. GTX280 at least 750w preferably a 850w for long life.


----------



## linderman

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*



Carbon X said:


> I've just been told by a few other people that I don't need a 700W PSU. That'll cut down on some money for me. Is this true?
> 
> His system:
> 
> "9600GT, a QX9650 CPU, two hard drives and two optical drives, all carried by a 525W PSU (but a quality one), and I can assure you there is a margin there, enough to replace the 9600GT with probably even something like the 280GTX."




running a 280GTX off a 525 watt power supply ? make sure you send him here with his crying towel when that puppy blows its cookies !


why would anyone try to run a $400.00 video card on a marginal power supply ?


----------



## Carbon X

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

See, that's why I asked here. Could I, however, downsize to a Corsair CMPSU-650TX? It'll allow me to go from a 500gb data drive to a 750gb data drive, which would be great.


----------



## McNinja

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

no keep the 500gb hard drive

and go for 850w Corsair PSU


----------



## Carbon X

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*



Mcninjaguy said:


> no keep the 500gb hard drive
> 
> and go for 850w Corsair PSU


As stated before in the thread, I can not afford the 850W PSU. Not only does that sound like a lot for a single GPU, but that's completely out of my price range.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

Then drop the video card down to a 9800GT and get the 650Tx.


----------



## dai

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

when the money is short you downgrade components
the one component you don't compromise on is the power supply
if it goes you may be lucky and only lose the power supply
a couple of weeks ago the one in my computer went the computer was off,it took out
my psu
the ups
i was watching pay tv in another room it damaged the pay tv box
it completely fried the daughters computer in another room which was also off
damage bill well over $1000


----------



## McNinja

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

aww man Dai that really sucks!

so is it repaired now or what?


----------



## Carbon X

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

I'll take the 700W Thermaltake, then.

I've got it down to $889 after $30 rebate, free shipping; including my Q9400 @ 2.66GHz, EVGA GeForce 9800GTX+ 512mb, 4GB RAM, 250GB OS HDD, 500GB Data HDD, and more.

I say that's a steal.


----------



## McNinja

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

pretty good deal

and you can upgrade your GPU later because your PSU is strong enough


----------



## Carbon X

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

I know I'm bumping an old thread, but the PC arrived a few weeks ago. It's marvelous. 

Thank you guys for all your help, I know I can be a stubborn one. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Wrench97

*Re: Quad Core Q9400 or Core i7 920?*

Good to hear your happy with it


----------

